# Corsair H150i Pro Einbau



## knechthunter (6. Oktober 2018)

Kann man die Corsair H150i Pro in das 460 x einbauen und kann man die Lüfter gegen die Ll120 Lüfter tauschen und den Radiator vorne in gehäuse Bauen so dass die Ll120 Lüfter zusehen sind


----------



## Darkspell64 (7. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

Schau am besten mal in die Anleitung vom 460x, da steht sicher drinnen was so alles verbaut werden kann. Da ich aber drei Lüfter in der Front sehe, würde ich schätzen es passt.

Die Lüfter kann man ebenfalls mit Sicherheit einfach tauschen, ob die sie dann vor oder hinter den Radiator klemmst ist auch deiner Phantasie überlassen. 
Ich kenne die Lüfter nicht wirklich gut, daher kann ich nicht sagen ob push oder pull (Lüfter schieben bzw ziehen die Luft durch den Radi) großen Einfluss haben werden.

Und kurz noch abseitz vom Thema: ein kurzes Hallo sowie saubere Rechtschreibung helfen auch, wenn man Hilfe oder Rat sucht, selbst im Internet 

Mfg 
Darkspell


----------



## GEChun (7. Oktober 2018)

Ich denke auch das es passt.

Hab mal ein Foto im Anhang, bei der 150i musst du aufpassen der Radiator ist oben oder unten je nach dem wie du einbaust nochmal nen Stück länger.

Könnte sein das die Kabel dir auf der linken Seite des Gehäuses im Weg sind, aber dann könntest du immernoch die Lüfter vor den Radiator setzen.
Dann solltest du genügend Abstand haben.

An der Decke wird das ganze mit der 150i glaub ich problematisch..


----------

